# Electric fence and GSD?



## Wishbone (Jan 21, 2018)

Can anyone share thoughts on how effective an electric fence is with a GSD? Do reputable breeders consider this acceptable? Are there differences between how working or show lines typically respond? We are trying to plan ahead and decide what type of pup and what questions we should ask and be prepared to answer from prospective breeders. Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would not trust an electric fence to contain a GSD. High drive means that they can easily ignore the fence jolt and break through. Then when they are done chasing, and the drive is exhausted, they are stuck outside as they don't want to cross back in. 

Plus, an electric won't stop other dogs and kids and people from entering your yard. There are some dogs in the neighborhood here where I live (out of city limits, so no animal control), that were harassing on of my cats, chasing it up a tree. I herded them home, they came back to continue their harassment (which to me was not predatory behaviour that they kept zeroing in to this particular cat). I went to talk to the owners, and they said sorry - dogs are usually on an e-fence, but they always manage to get their collars off. I saw that one of the dogs still had his collar on, but I think the batteries may have been dead. 

There are more negatives to e-fences than positives. It won't keep your dog safe from other dogs and people: it won't keep other dogs and people safe from your dog, and it creates a false sense of security for the owners, and they are shocked and surprised that something happened when it does (and it is WHEN, not IF).


----------



## Wishbone (Jan 21, 2018)

Just to clarify, the dog would never be outside alone. Unfortunately, we are not allowed physical fencing in our neighborhood. We have reservations about the electric fence as well but figured it is better than nothing. We also keep it on the lowest setting and have trained our current dog very slowly where the borders are.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Wishbone said:


> Just to clarify, the dog would never be outside alone. Unfortunately, we are not allowed physical fencing in our neighborhood. We have reservations about the electric fence as well but figured it is better than nothing. We also keep it on the lowest setting and have trained our current dog very slowly where the borders are.


My big concern is always that it doesn't keep other dogs out. I know a couple whose pocket dog was killed on their front steps, right in front of them.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I think if you aren't able to have a physical fence at all, then I feel an electric fence is no better in the sense that other dogs or people can still come in. Honestly, I'd just invest in a 33' leash and a good harness, and keep the dog on that until you can properly recall train your dog. Alternatively, I'd try and find a park with little to no people and just exercise there.


----------



## Wishbone (Jan 21, 2018)

Femfa said:


> I think if you aren't able to have a physical fence at all, then I feel an electric fence is no better in the sense that other dogs or people can still come in. Honestly, I'd just invest in a 33' leash and a good harness, and keep the dog on that until you can properly recall train your dog. Alternatively, I'd try and find a park with little to no people and just exercise there.


Thank you. We do have a harness and a long lead for our Golden. There is a park close by that we use as well. We are working on consistent recall with our Golden, she is only 10 months so still a work in progress  She has been an easy pup, and I don’t want to assume that our next dog will be as easy. I have never owned a GSD or a herding dog. I just want to make sure we are prepared. Alll suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

An electric fence only works so long as the dog doesn't figure out how the fence actually works. If your dog breaks through that fence just ONCE, it knows how to do it again and again.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Using an electric fence as extra precaution when the dog is always supervised, and on a long line would be fine. A GSD is not a Golden though - they usually have high drives, higher pain tolerance, and can focus in on what they want so single-mindedly, you'll be blown away. Some dogs willingly take the e-fence jolt so that they can come and go as they please.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One other concern with e-fence and the feeling of security of leaving the dog out for just a potty break...bunchers, dog fighters or flippers case neighborhoods with HOA restrictions that don't allow physical fencing and will steal dogs from those neighborhoods because the likelihood of an e-fence is a given. I've seen it happen in a neighborhood I go to often and one person(who was on this board for a time) almost had her GSD snatched. 
Not that all GSD's can be lured away by a stranger...mine, very doubtful!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

If the dog will always be supervised outside, spend $300 and get a good ecollar instead. It has more uses than an efence. That's what I did with mine. To fence my yard would be 10k, instead, I have trained my dog very well, and as back up he wears his ecollar when we are outside. He ignores most everyone outside, even the dog across the street that is in an efence that snarls and barks at us while we train/play. He has broken out of that fence a few times and he got lucky I was able to control Remi. As a result of this dog, Remi is no longer ignoring dogs that he sees...


----------



## Wishbone (Jan 21, 2018)

eddie1976E said:


> If the dog will always be supervised outside, spend $300 and get a good ecollar instead. It has more uses than an efence. That's what I did with mine. To fence my yard would be 10k, instead, I have trained my dog very well, and as back up he wears his ecollar when we are outside. He ignores most everyone outside, even the dog across the street that is in an efence that snarls and barks at us while we train/play. He has broken out of that fence a few times and he got lucky I was able to control Remi. As a result of this dog, Remi is no longer ignoring dogs that he sees...


Wow, sorry for the trouble the other dog caused for Remi. We do have an ecollar as well.


----------

